# Linux



## Darkwind (Dec 30, 2017)

Back in the day, I started to study linux on the Redhat kernal.  However, I was to busy to keep up on it and I've not had any real problem with Microsoft....ever.  

But I have an old system that is really more trouble to upgrade the hardware then it would be worth, but I think it would be ideal to learn some linux on it again.  

So, to all the linux guru's here.

Best flavor to go with?


----------



## Likkmee (Dec 30, 2017)

MX Best I've run to date.I started running Linux when that Idiot Gates came up with 98SE


----------



## Marion Morrison (Dec 30, 2017)

Old machine? Probably Lubuntu.


----------



## Darkwind (Dec 30, 2017)

Marion Morrison said:


> Old machine? Probably Lubuntu.


Yeah, I'd guess that the machine is approx. 7 or 8 years old.  At the time, I pumped it up with max memory 2gb.  The video card is OEM and from HP, and its getting tired.  I hear the fan on the power supply whining up and down as it draws more juice than it was designed for.  Could be the PS is just going bad.  I never upgraded it.  

I was thinking of putting unbutu mint on it.


----------



## Montrovant (Dec 30, 2017)

Darkwind said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > Old machine? Probably Lubuntu.
> ...



I've been using Mint alongside Windows for a while now.  Mint has a very Windows feel to it.  I think the xfce version of Mint is supposed to be best for low resource machines.  That's what I'm running on an old laptop I use as a media center for my TV, anyway....the laptop is probably about as old as the machine you are talking about, and it runs Mint 18 xfce well enough.


----------



## Darkwind (Dec 30, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...


This looks about right then?

New features in Linux Mint 18 Xfce - Linux Mint


----------



## Marion Morrison (Dec 30, 2017)

Darkwind said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Darkwind said:
> ...



That could work.

I was thinking this:

lubuntu


----------



## Montrovant (Dec 30, 2017)

Darkwind said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Darkwind said:
> ...



Yep, that's the one.  It's supposed to be the "lightweight" version of Mint.


----------



## Darkwind (Dec 30, 2017)

Is the full version of Mint a significant load on a system?  I guess I could go get the specs.  lol


----------



## Darkwind (Dec 30, 2017)

Ah..Okay, this is what I found.

*System requirements:*


512MB RAM (1GB recommended for a comfortable usage).
9GB of disk space (20GB recommended).
1024×768 resolution (on lower resolutions, press ALT to drag windows with the mouse if they don’t fit in the screen).

The resolution is going to be a problem.


----------



## Montrovant (Dec 30, 2017)

Darkwind said:


> Ah..Okay, this is what I found.
> 
> *System requirements:*
> 
> ...



Take a look at lubuntu, maybe that has lesser requirements.  I also remember using macpup at one point to read information off of a damaged hard drive, but I don't know how that would work as a full OS; I just booted it off a flash drive to read the hard drive, I didn't try to use it as a daily OS.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Dec 31, 2017)

Keep in mind you can test just about any Linux OS without installing it. SImply run it off of a thumb drive. Obviously it will be slow, but you can see how everything works before fully installing


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 3, 2018)

Darkwind said:


> Back in the day, I started to study linux on the Redhat kernal.  However, I was to busy to keep up on it and I've not had any real problem with Microsoft....ever.
> 
> But I have an old system that is really more trouble to upgrade the hardware then it would be worth, but I think it would be ideal to learn some linux on it again.
> 
> ...


How "old" of  computer?  Do you know the configuration, CPU, RAM, mobo, graphics, is it SATA or PATA (IDE)?  That'll tell you which distro version will work best.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 3, 2018)

Darkwind said:


> Ah..Okay, this is what I found.
> 
> *System requirements:*
> 
> ...


You could also try Bodhi Linux.

System requirements:

_Minimum:_


500mhz processor
256MB of RAM
4GB of drive space
_Recommended:_


1.0ghz processor
512MB of RAM
10GB of drive space
I used it about 7 years ago on a old 486 Dell desktop and it was fast even on that old hunk of junk.


----------



## Darkwind (Jan 3, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> > Ah..Okay, this is what I found.
> ...


Not as old as a 486, to be sure.  I think it has 2mb of ram, a 1 gig hard drive, and a 2 MHz processor.  Really, the problem with it seems to be the bus speed of the main board and a tired power supply.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 3, 2018)

Darkwind said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Darkwind said:
> ...


Yup, probably one of the older duo-cores, pre-hyperthreading days.  You could try Lubuntu, Mint Xfce or Bodhi Linux to see which one works best, I would suspect Bodhi might be the answer here though as it's actually designed to work with older and newer configuations.


----------



## waltky (Feb 23, 2018)

Ubuntu Linux Mint 18.3...

... still has a 32 bit version.


----------



## Tax Man (Feb 23, 2018)

Not to be a pooper but XP serves me fine! My machine is 18 years old and functions well.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Mar 2, 2018)

Tax Man said:


> Not to be a pooper but XP serves me fine! My machine is 18 years old and functions well.



And the point would be that every time Microsoft finally gets their OS right - they bring out a new buggy/slow OS with even higher hardware requirements.
  Windows XP SP3 is certainly a contender as one of their best OS's. It was followed by Windows 7...but Windows 7 was XP with new carpet. So it was/is an equally good system
Windows 8 was the next big change, and we all know where this headed.


----------



## Tinhatter (Jun 6, 2019)

Darkwind said:


> Back in the day, I started to study linux on the Redhat kernal.  However, I was to busy to keep up on it and I've not had any real problem with Microsoft....ever.
> 
> But I have an old system that is really more trouble to upgrade the hardware then it would be worth, but I think it would be ideal to learn some linux on it again.
> 
> ...



I run MX Linux 18.2 on an old Dell Optiplex 755 in LiveCD mode, but no reason to think it would not install if you wanted. It works as good as XP Pro. Been using it to teach myself Linux.


----------



## Bleipriester (Jun 24, 2019)

Steam support for Ubuntu is running out. This is due to Canonical´s decision to release only x64 variants in the future.


----------

